# noisy neighbors- HELP



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

OK here's the dealMy neighbors downstairs are completely intolerable. I've already spoken with the mother (it's a mother and teenage son) once, the building management sent them a letter, and I had to call management AGAIN last week. This is all over the course of a year.Tonight the music was so loud that I couldn't watch a movie because the music was interrupting it, and had a neighbor come in and they agreed it was too loud and said it sounded like they were in the next room (9-10pm at night). The only thing I have going for me is that in the lease we all signed, it says quiet hours are from 8pm-8am and any noise that interrupts someone else's quality of life is also unacceptable.I don't know what else to do. I just signed my lease for another year. I honestly don't want to move, but they are sending me from anxious to just completely enraged and I'm afraid of what I'll do. It's not aggravating my IBS, but certainly my anxiety. Did I mention they woke me up twice the other morning at 5am and 6:30 am and I lost an hour and a half sleep because of them? They make me so mad I want to do something horrible to them. Anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, I think you first to need to take a deep breath...Ok, now you need to come up with a game plan. Since your neighbor came in to complain about it also, you know that you aren't the only one having this problem. Before going to the management again, you might want to go around your building and ask the other tenants if they're disturbed by what's happening. Ask them if they might consider signing a petition or letter for the management. This shows the management that it's a building wide problem, not just your problem. Then, before taking the letter or petition to the management, go to the bothersome apt, and tell them about the letter or petition. Let them know that you plan on taking it to the management, and this could carry serious consequences for them. Give them a day or two to heed this warning, and if nothing changes, go directly to the management. Do not pass go, but I hope you collect $200.Bottom line is that you want to be proactive, not defensive. There's absolutely no reason that you should consider moving out. They're the problem, not you. If the lease stipulates what you say it does about the noise and times, then it could become their legal problem too. You might want to let them know that also. Hang in there. I'm experiencing a similar situation with my apt. Only in my situation, it's my roommate, so it's a little more sensitive. I know dealing with the stress and anxiety is a problem. I'm trying to learn how to deal with it also. The best advice I could give both of us...JUST BREATHE!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I put another call into management this morning and they're supposed to call me back. To be honest I'm not looking for their eviction or looking to ruin their life- I just want them to shut up. My boss suggested if I don't get results to call my building management's supervisors. I mean this is ridiculous already. The best way I can summarize it is that it's like living above a nightclub it's so bad sometimes. What I'm worried about if anything is that the teenage son could decide to do something to get back at me. Who knows what kind of kid he is, ya know?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Diary is a good idea!Meanwhile management was in the building this week inspecting smoke alarms so they saw for themselves I have more than adequate insulation on my end (with all my furniture and carpets). Luckily since last time I complained I haven't heard much.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I heard them AGAIN even though 2 or 3 letters have supposedly been sent. Now my anxiety has turned into full on rage. I had to go watch TV in a relative's apt. the background noise was so bad. Seriously-imagine living above a nightclub- that's what it's like. I went to the relative's house a raging lunatic, but I calmed down. Could this be that anxiety is now taking form in anger?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, I should imagine that it does you poor soul. Do you have an Environmental Agency equivalent - I've heard they are very helpful. All the very best to you. Can't be doing the old IBS much good.Sue


----------



## Jordean (Dec 28, 2004)

See if your state recognizes 'constructive evictions'. Talk to a lawyer. You may be able to break your lease without penalty if management won't act on your behalf, especially if the other tenants are violating the terms of their lease.I once had a weightlifter living upstairs who insisted on starting his routine after 11 PM. When I went up to knock on his door things would get very quiet, but no one would answer the door. Very annoying and made life hell at times (that same year my father was dying of cancer, so it exacerbated a bad situation).


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Update:I finally got management to call her directly. Since then it's been pretty quiet, unless the Mom isn't home then I get to hear the video games and TV or whatever the kid feels like blasting. But I've been trying to get out of the house as much as possible anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's to a more peaceful 2005 Almost Famous - its terrible that you have to leave your house. Mind you we've the builders from hell doing the extension from hell on the house behind us and boy do the dirty old s**s like to peek in at our bedroom windows - have to be mega-careful when I'm dressing etc - mind you they must be desperate - 42 years old and 3 kids later I don't think I'm exactly Cameron Diaz!!!!


----------

